# Email Digest Options?



## pablos (Jan 14, 2003)

Not sure if I'm missing this somewhere in my profile or the thread/forum subscription setup, but is there an email option to pick either individual notifications or daily/weekly 'digest' mode. I'm trying to reduce the number of instant topic notifications hitting my mailbox but I still want to be notified of topic updates. [smiley=book2.gif]

and yes, I do want the moon on a stick...... :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

No there isn't, you will get e mails for every added post to the topic you subscribed to unless you unsubscribe, or switch the option off

Same also applies to e mail notifications for PM's :wink:


----------



## pablos (Jan 14, 2003)

No worries, thought I may have missed the option.

Are there any plans to incorporate this feature into the forum at some point in the future? Thanks.


----------

